# Marquez-Bradley RBR



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Who's looking forward to tonight's fight?

Great article from Ron Borges about Bradley's troubles following his previous, brutal fight.

http://www.thesweetscience.com/news...y-be-fighting-marquez-or-himself-tonight.html

Who are you picking now, as the first bell gets closer?


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

i'm picking marquez but i dunno if he'll get the decision


----------



## Body shot (Aug 29, 2013)

What's everyone doing until 1.30? Could of done with Matchroom card leading into it.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

check in..

a good few hrs to go!


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm leaning towards Marquez


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

im going for jmm. Hope TB keeps it clean.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

This should be a good night and I'm expecting a main event to match the hype too. I hope Marquez wins and even though I've always rated Bradley's chin, I'm not sure whether it's going to be able to withstand the accurate, hard counters Marquez will land, so my prediction would be a late Marquez stoppage. I think the fight will unfold in a similar way to Marquez/Diaz I, though Bradley is a better fighter than Diaz was and he'll make it more interesting, especially if he's still strong going into the last quarter of the fight.

Intriguing fight and it should be an entertaining one.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

who will be refereeing?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Robert Byrd is the referee and the judges are Robert Hoyle, Patricia Morse Jarman and Glenn Feldman.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

I have to go Bradley with an headbutt, I can't see JMM knocking him out, but it's possible, but I don't see him winning 7 rds. No way Bradley wins by KO. Want JMM to win.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Whats peoples thoughts on angel heredia.


----------



## Dinamita85 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hoping Marquez wins...expecting it to be a hard fight for both.

Watching marquez fight genuinely influences my mood for weeks.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

A lot depends on whether or not its a shot fighter we are going to see tonight in the form of Bradley, if not I fancy that Bradley will win as long as he does not get drawn into a war (obviously likely) I think he can keep it at range and use his speed and combinations to keep JMM at bay. I have seen a lot of people mention that Bradley would not be stopped, but I think that JMM is more likely to win by KO than decision. IMO Bradley is open to the looping right hands that JMM likes to unleash and can also see JMM targeting the body early to try slow Bradley down. Its a great fight but I think Bradley will box smart and win a UD providing all is well.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> I have to go Bradley with an headbutt, I can't see JMM knocking him out, but it's possible, but I don't see him winning 7 rds. No way Bradley wins by KO. Want JMM to win.


I didn't think Marquez would have much chance of stopping Timmy, until I heard what he went through after the Provodnikov fight. There's not much chance of someone recovering from that serious a concussion, certainly not in the time frame Bradley has. His previously solid chin could be dented permanently.

The cuts could play a huge part in this. Sure Marquez is an absolute warrior even with the blood flowing, but he marks up much more than he used to. Does bad swelling or a really nasty cut see the doctor call it off?

There are some really interesting things going on in this fight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Marquez on points 8-4/7-5


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Been waiting for this since it was made and tonight a spiritual war is upon us. Both men go to the well each and every time and tonight could well be something special. 

I expect Marquez to counter punch and Bradley to go back to the way he fought Witter. I think he will try to overwhelm Marquez with short bursts then try control work from the outside with footwork and feints and look to force the counter puncher into forcing the lead which Marquez has said he's willing to. It's a beautiful match up and i feel if Bradley can win it but it's a 50/50 and Marquez power and having a knack of finding a way to win could prove pivotal but Bradley is a chameleon and also finds a way. 

But i'm back Bradley on points or the draw.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

What time are the ring walks due for Bradley/JMM?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2013)

I am edging towards Marquez on points. Its a 50-50 fight though. Will go the distance whatever happens.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I didn't think Marquez would have much chance of stopping Timmy, until I heard what he went through after the Provodnikov fight. There's not much chance of someone recovering from that serious a concussion, certainly not in the time frame Bradley has. His previously solid chin could be dented permanently.
> 
> The cuts could play a huge part in this. Sure Marquez is an absolute warrior even with the blood flowing, but he marks up much more than he used to. Does bad swelling or a really nasty cut see the doctor call it off?
> 
> There are some really interesting things going on in this fight.


I can see a nasty cut happening with a trademark Bradley headbutt flying around.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Been waiting for this since it was made and tonight a spiritual war is upon us. Both men go to the well each and every time and tonight could well be something special.
> 
> I expect Marquez to counter punch and Bradley to go back to the way he fought Witter. I think he will try to overwhelm Marquez with short bursts then try control work from the outside with footwork and feints and look to force the counter puncher into forcing the lead which Marquez has said he's willing to. It's a beautiful match up and i feel if Bradley can win it but it's a 50/50 and Marquez power and having a knack of finding a way to win could prove pivotal but Bradley is a chameleon and also finds a way.
> 
> But i'm back Bradley on points or the draw.


I rewatched the Marquez-Casamayor fight last night. Even though Casamayor was getting things going in a few rounds, Marquez would find a couple of different punches in each round to keep things in control. Sometimes it was a short combination (there's a beautiful 4-punch one in the first half of the fight), later it was a right lead, then it was a jab, and every so often he'd mix in a left hook to the body and a right to the head.

It was a masterclass of adapting offensive approach, staying in range throughout, and using subtle moves to create openings.

Obviously Timmy presents a very different style (and in some ways is more adaptable than Casamayor, who was never especially fond of leading), but he's not a slick on the attack as the Cuban, so I think JMM will find his opportunities.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I rewatched the Marquez-Casamayor fight last night. Even though Casamayor was getting things going in a few rounds, Marquez would find a couple of different punches in each round to keep things in control. Sometimes it was a short combination (there's a beautiful 4-punch one in the first half of the fight), later it was a right lead, then it was a jab, and every so often he'd mix in a left hook to the body and a right to the head.
> 
> It was a masterclass of adapting offensive approach, staying in range throughout, and using subtle moves to create openings.
> 
> Obviously Timmy presents a very different style (and in some ways is more adaptable than Casamayor, who was never especially fond of leading), but he's not a slick on the attack as the Cuban, so I think JMM will find his opportunities.


That's a fight often overlooked. Beautiful fight IMO. Slept on because of the Pacquiao series and Diaz war.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm safe for the Bradley fight if I wake up at 4 am British time right?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2013)

dyna said:


> I'm safe for the Bradley fight if I wake up at 4 am British time right?


Yes.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Body shot said:


> What's everyone doing until 1.30? Could of done with Matchroom card leading into it.


A Warren or Matchroom card would have gone down a treat tonight.

No top flight football on all day. Someone, somewhere missed a trick not having a big show on tonight.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2013)

PHONK said:


> A Warren or Matchroom card would have gone down a treat tonight.
> 
> No top flight football on all day. Someone, somewhere missed a trick not having a big show on tonight.


Even a PF would have gone down well tonight lol


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Even a PF would have gone down well tonight lol


Somewhere in Kent a man in a West Ham onesie has just spat out whatever he was drinking and is now desperately gasping for air while simultaneously grasping his chest.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> What time are the ring walks due for Bradley/JMM?


This ^

When we expecting this? About 3.30am?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2013)

Grant said:


> This ^
> 
> When we expecting this? About 3.30am?


More likley an hour later. Be up at 4am to be safe.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> More likley an hour later. Be up at 4am to be safe.


Cheers bro.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah it's been bit boring tonight.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

anyone catch the freddy roach docs on boxnation?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Solomon looking good on undercard, dropping his hands bit to much but putting shots together well.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Solomon who?


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> anyone catch the freddy roach docs on boxnation?


Yeah, it wad sad seeing him and his brother not able to open up to each other. Do they have a bad history or something?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

not sure mate.


----------



## AntG (Nov 16, 2012)

I think Marquez will win on a decision, should be a good fight.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

AntG said:


> I think Marquez will win on a decision, should be a good fight.


winner set up for another many paq fight!?


----------



## AntG (Nov 16, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> winner set up for another many paq fight!?


Yeah I think so!


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

PHONK said:


> A Warren or Matchroom card would have gone down a treat tonight.
> 
> No top flight football on all day. Someone, somewhere missed a trick not having a big show on tonight.





robpalmer135 said:


> Even a PF would have gone down well tonight lol


Yeah - British card would've been nice. Would have gone head to head with darts so would never happen though unfortunately.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Would like to see Loma, Cruz and Bradley win tonight, but I have a feeling only one of them will get the W. 

Anyone think Bradley could find himself on the receiving end of an undeserved decision tonight? Marquez has ruled out another Pacquiao fight, so a win for Tim sets up the rematch with Manny which is a bigger money fight than anyone TR could match Marquez with.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

HYPED FOR TONIGHT'S FIGHTS!! :ibutt :ibutt :ibutt


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm up, but not sure for how long. Crucial 45 minutes coming up.

Leaning towards Timmy, but I've backed a draw at 28/1. This has distance fight written all over it, as long as Provodnikov didn't ruin Tim


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm in 2 minds whether to stay up for this one. Got my son over for the weekend and he always has me up at silly o clock. Will be torture.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Delete


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Would like to see Loma, Cruz and Bradley win tonight, but I have a feeling only one of them will get the W.
> 
> Anyone think Bradley could find himself on the receiving end of an undeserved decision tonight? Marquez has ruled out another Pacquiao fight, so a win for Tim sets up the rematch with Manny which is a bigger money fight than anyone TR could match Marquez with.


I wonder why you want Cruz to win....

GAY


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> I'm in 2 minds whether to stay up for this one. Got my son over for the weekend and he always has me up at silly o clock. Will be torture.


not long now mate.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I want Cruz to beat Salido too. It must be incredibly difficult coming out as gay, let alone in the most mucho of sports. Fair play to the man.

He's gonna get smashed to pieces tho


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

solomons a damn good fighter, always impresses me, at 30 i hope he can step up soon


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

PHONK said:


> A Warren or Matchroom card would have gone down a treat tonight.
> 
> No top flight football on all day. Someone, somewhere missed a trick not having a big show on tonight.





robpalmer135 said:


> I wonder why you want Cruz to win....
> 
> GAY


Busted.

I'm just want him to win so he become a bigger name and releases some merchandise so I can get a pair of those rainbow trunks.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I want Cruz to beat Salido too. It must be incredibly difficult coming out as gay, let alone in the most mucho of sports. Fair play to the man.
> 
> He's gonna get smashed to pieces tho


Just take one step at a time Dan, everyone will accept you when you feel the time is right. I agree with you on the outcome of the fight though Cruz is gonna get absolutely pounded round the ring.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> Just take one step at a time Dan, everyone will accept you when you feel the time is right. I agree with you on the outcome of the fight though Cruz is gonna get absolutely pounded round the ring.


:lol: fuck off Mark


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Closer this gets the more tempted I am to get on a Marquez KO, I know Bradley is a tough bastard but JMM's timing + Prov after-effects could spell disaster for him here.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

time to bring out the blow, green and liquor!


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Awful suit from Adam Smith


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wag1 pussy'oles.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

i got marquez points


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> time to bring out the blow, green and liquor!


ASTAGHFIRULLAH. 10 lashes.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Wag1 pussy'oles.


fuckin' chickin shop worker/groomer!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> ASTAGHFIRULLAH. 10 lashes.


suck fariyah's hairy snatch..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

oooh my Filipino neighbour must be pissed watching that knock out!!!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> fuckin' chickin shop worker/groomer!


Mofo, I saw you down at McDonalds in your cleaner hat hiding at the back. Don't even lie!!



Jim Kelly said:


> suck fariyah's hairy snatch..


You're the one who likes her atta face.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Mofo, I saw you down at McDonalds in your cleaner hat hiding at the back. Don't even lie!!
> 
> You're the one who likes her atta face.


wtf is atta? lol..


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> wtf is atta? lol..












And it's not coke, you junky ass puto. :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> And it's not coke, you junky ass puto. :lol:


perrico in my nostrillo, uno, dos fuck it tres kilo..


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

It's a really good fight & nice looking undercard too. I'm going for Marquez in points because I simply think he is the better, more dynamic fighter but it will be a close one I think because Bradley always has moments in a fight whilst you rarely see a JMM shutout when he's facing tough opposition


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

sky sports smashing it with the American cards..like the old days!


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> Busted.
> 
> I'm just want him to win so he become a bigger name and releases some merchandise so I can get a pair of those rainbow trunks.


X2


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Staying up for this one. Good card, great headline.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

refreshing not seeing the Watson twins..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

nice appetizer.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Weeks could have stepped in 20 seconds earlier there. Smith had nothing left whatsoever


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Laughing at the two black guys 4 rows back in the sunglasses.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Weeks could have stepped in 20 seconds earlier there. Smith had nothing left whatsoever


he was waiting for his car to pull up..


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

That didn't really look like a PPV undercard worthy fight, it was all rather sluggish.

Nice to see Richie in the studio, 95% of the time I find his punditry spot on & he certainly throws out less of the clichéd stereotypes than the other Sky Sports analysts. He was spot on about that fight there


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

So who's gonna break it to Monaghan that he's actually American?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Time to see what the hype is about on this Lomachenko dude.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

he is a damn fine amateur..pro baby!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

round 2 interesting.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ramirez is game & offers something, especially against a debutant, but you can se he's a few levels below and going down there is not a great sign. Still, if he gives Lomachenko some rounds, he's done his job.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

That KD looked almost fake, then he comes back and gives it hard to him.. 

Loma should place hit shots better.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Loma really can't fight on the inside. He misses loads.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

vasyl is definitely in a hard fight, brave debut match making.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

rd 2 Ramirez

19-18 lomachenko, he hurt loma to the body

loma with the beautiful ute uppercut KD in the first


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

:lol: someone's a bit over critical aren't they Laz? I think he's looked the real deal so far in a decent test


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't know why the commentators are suggesting it's not easy for Lomachenko. He's not been in the slightest bit of trouble yet. He's in complete control and schooling his opponent.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

welcome to the pros and Mexican opponents..lol


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> :lol: someone's a bit over critical aren't they Laz? I think he's looked the real deal so far in a decent test


Comes with the territory when you're being held in that high of a stature, although I do like being picky.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

rd 3 tough to score so ill go with top rank judges and give it loma

29-27 loma


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

mike Tyson!!


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Comes with the territory when you're being held in that high of a stature, although I do like being picky.


Well Ramirez is setting a high pace and making it difficult for him but I think Vasyl has put his punches together really nicely. If they were thinking of going in with someone as tough as Salido next, this is a good preparation fight


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Joshua > Lomachenko :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

gotdamn ..he rolled over like a raggy doll!!!


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

"Está bien, está bien"- I don't think you're really in a position to judge that mate!

Classy from Lomachenko


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lomachenko the truth. :deal


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Meh.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

holy fuck!! 

loma def has some pop and toughness he's got a lot to work on defensively though, i def wouldn't rush him into a title shot next. can't beleive some fool was claiming this version of loma beats 130 mayweather


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Loma really can't fight on the inside. He misses loads.


Enjoy that finish? :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Meh.


lol you grouchy bitch!!!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Lomachenko just looked rusty but as soon as he got into it, his class showed through. He'd beat Cruz soundly if that fight happens next. Salido will be tougher but I'd back Lomachenko to beat him.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

LoMANchenko.

That was seriously impressive.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Enjoy that finish? :lol:


Was good. Let's not get too excited yet..


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I couldn't tell what he said in that, but he looked like some arrogant mug in that interview. :lol: 

Rigo smokes him, badly. :deal


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Gotta love those body shots! :yep


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Well he looked ok didn't he!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

"@EBOXINGNEWS 1m

If you guys dont speak fluent russian, Lomachenko defs said to the interpreter "Why is he asking stupid questions?""

Oh shit, I knew it. :rofl


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Good to see someone so slick using body shots consistently.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> Joshua > Lomachenko :lol:


Joshua beats Lomachenko IMO


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol he really said that>>


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

I got the sense that the translator was a bit crap. Don't speak the lingo, though.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Vasyl did good, next fight!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Morning everyone. Looking forward to this. :bbb


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

If Bradley gets through this, which I'm not convinced he will, I'd really like to see him in with Mayweather. Him & Garcia would be the outstanding candidates for that fight


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

The crowd's a bit thin on the ground


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

tequeta girls..ooooooohh !!!!


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Cruz has a lovely haircut. Hawt.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Well, if you didn't know he was gay....


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Well, if you didn't know he was gay....


Salido or Cruz?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

rainbow colours


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Guys, what happens if they start kissing in the middle of the ring?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Guys, what happens if they start kissing in the middle of the ring?


the ref strips naked.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Bit of probing going on here


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Guys, what happens if they start kissing in the middle of the ring?


Well that wold just be down right teasing Laz.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> Well that wold just be down right teasing Laz.


Ffs. :lol:


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Zico said:


> Bit of probing going on here


Cruz is easing himself in and out of range quite comfortably so far, Salido is the bigger man though, very good start.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

10-9 Salido


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

low blow..


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> Cruz is easing himself in and out of range quite comfortably so far, Salido is the bigger man though, very good start.


You cunt, almost woke the missus up there! :lol::rofl


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Salido looks massive in comparison. 2 up.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

'powder puff punches' :lol: Watt is one funny dude. He must read forums.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

This commentary is out of sync. 20-18 Salido


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

cotto aka tong po!!!


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Zico said:


> You cunt, almost woke the missus up there! :lol::rofl


I think Cruz may get a deep cut with the way Salido rams those punches in, i hope Cruz corner has plenty of vaseline on them.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Salido punches like a mad bastard.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

blue oyster bar after party !!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Holy shit, are they chanting "puto puto" :rofl


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Fancy Dan marked off my Jim Watt bingo card.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Holy shit, are they chanting "puto puto" :rofl


That's what I thought. :lol:


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Mexicans in the crowd shouting 'puto'= ******


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Holy shit, are they chanting "puto puto" :rofl


Thats what i thought :lol:

I think they might to pull him out.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Fancy Dan marked off my Jim Watt bingo card.


Arrum punches will be next...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Mexicans in the crowd shouting 'puto'= ******


******* is ***!


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Cruz showing some fancy footwork near the end of the round.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> I think Cruz may get a deep cut with the way Salido rams those punches in, i hope Cruz corner has plenty of vaseline on them.


:deal

I'm not sure he can tighten-up any, it's hard in that ring and he is flirting with danger!


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Jc333 said:


> Arrum punches will be next...


Have we had "looking a bit fleshy " yet ?


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Salido's round again.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Fancy Dan marked off my Jim Watt bingo card.


You got a link to a marked card, @Wallet?


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> ******* is ***!


So is puto

40-36 Salido, I think he will stop him in the next few rounds


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmao cruz does throw like a ***!! lol


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Mat_Cauthon said:


> Have we had "looking a bit fleshy " yet ?


no. but we may get "this is better action now" or "He's trying to put a bit more into his punches"...


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Zico said:


> :deal
> 
> I'm not sure he can tighten-up any, it's hard in that ring and he is flirting with danger!


I imagine that alot of blood will be shed in the ring tonight, its Cruz 1st time in there, fighting for a world title, hes a hard man though, one of the hardest ive seen infact, i just hope Cruz doesnt flop infront of a big live audience.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Rylan Clark was Salido's sparring partner for this fight.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> I imagine that alot of blood will be shed in the ring tonight, its Cruz 1st time in there, fighting for a world title, hes a hard man though, one of the hardest ive seen infact, i just hope Cruz doesnt flop infront of a big live audience.


He is smashing it now.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone else think that Cruz looks like a flamboyant Arturo Gatti?


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Big round from Salido- 60-55 to him


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Zico said:


> He is smashing it now.


No ****.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> Anyone else think that Cruz looks like a flamboyant Arturo Gatti?


ding ding!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

damn..salido!


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Salido finally caves his man in.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Brutal finish, that was Salido at his best. Him vs. Lomachenko next would be excellent


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

He drilled him good.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Salido or Cruz?


:lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

main event next up bittches!!!


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Bradley stated that? He was not normal for sometime after his last fight, during 24/7. It just makes me wonder? How badly it affected him. Have read Nigel Benn's book and? After his fight with G-Man, he could not eat or chew food for weeks, he also got stuck in the bath! And was found by friends, who had to get him out of the bath naked. He had multiple broken ribs, Fracture Jaw, Broken Nose, a shadow on his fucking brain......and Benn was never the same.

I picked Bradley to win, but I have just been thinking...


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Damn this main event came quick! Can't recall the last time a PPV main event coming in at around 4AM. 

Shocker to put this as PPV, by the way. :lol:


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Should have called this card Knockout Kings!

Hopefully the main event will end in brutal fashion too!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Scotty said:


> *Should have called this card Knockout Kings!
> *
> Hopefully the main event will end in brutal fashion too!


DON'T YOU DARE. The two Knockout Kings cards have been legendary. This is hardly that.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Cotto smiling! 
First time ever then he would back to stone face as soon as e realized the camera was on him:yep


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> DON'T YOU DARE. The two Knockout Kings cards have been legendary. This is hardly that.


More knockouts...just saying


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

I thought that was Linda McMahon sitting at ringside with the white jacket on, was half expecting Rico or Vito the crossdresser from wwf years ago to run in with a chair when the ref was checking Cruz to make sure he was alright from a lowblow shot.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Cruz tonight.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Predictions then lads? I fancy JMM points but have a sneaky fiver on JMM ko rounds 11 and 12.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Still makes me sick that Pacquiao never got that decision


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Still makes me sick that Pacquiao never got that decision


Disgusting shit. I looked away from that decision.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Marquez KO


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

jmm by tko round 9.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

JMM KO win. Got him 1-6 KO. I think TIm is more vulnerable early but will get stronger as the fights goes on.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Disgusting shit. I looked away from that decision.


Yep, it's not Bradley's fault but it must be a hollow feeling looking back on that fight for him.

Marquez pts for me


----------



## smjm089 (May 17, 2013)

Hopefully JMM gets the W Bradley seems a nice guy and the abuse he got after the pac fight was terrible but ive just never warmed to him at all as a fighter hes got heart but ive never been a fan.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

sky sports with the budget..


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

so why dont sky use paulie to commentate....


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Still don't know how Bradley made it 12.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

fuckin hell 10 yr difference.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Marquez is juiced. You don't refuse VADA if you've got nothing to hide.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Fair play to HBO for not ignoring the Showtime guys


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm back from a few hours' sleep. Got a lot to do tomorrow, but here we go!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

JMM's son looks like an Orlando Cruz fan.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ugh, this fucking song. :-(


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I'm back from a few hours' sleep. Got a lot to do tomorrow, but here we go!


And so you should since you started the thread!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

"All I do is win win win no matter what. I get the decision even though I flop!"


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Has he got to be firing on all cylinders Jim?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Its game time


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck sake, what a time to need a piss.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Fully expecting beast-mode Marquez here


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

the god!!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Love when Buffer goes through the weights.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Vamossssss Juanma!!!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

This is the most hyped I've been for two guys I don't really like:ibutt


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

butterflies!!!!


----------



## smjm089 (May 17, 2013)

headbutt


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

10-9 JMM, finding a home for that left hook.

God knows what Jim was watching


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Marquez


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

10-9 JMM

Soon as Bradley felt that first uppercut he went in with the headbutt :lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

1-1


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Well that escalated quickly..


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone get flashes of Marquez-Pac 4 at the end there? :lol:


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

19-19, better round from Bradley. His speed looks like it could be an important factor.

Watt clearly wants him to win


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

20-18 Bradley


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

back n forth!!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1-1


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

speed difference is quite clear


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

19-19


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

29-28 Marquez.

Some absolute garbage being spouted by these two commentators


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

2-1 Marquez


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

2-1 JMM.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

2-1 Bradley


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Vaseline??/


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Bradley has the speed advantage.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

3-1 JMM, thought he won that round from his work in the last minute


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

4-0 Bradley.

Bradders beating Marquez's PED ass.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> 3-1 JMM, thought he won that round from his work in the last minute


Fucking hell JFT. Which one of us need glasses. :lol: We've got some opposite scorecards!


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Marquez
Bradley
Marquez
Bradley

Good close fight so far


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

3-1 Bradley


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

2-2


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

No credit being given to JMM for his work whilst Bradley is getting credited for inconsequential things when scoring a fight. I hate this type of commentary


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahahahah wicked end to that round!
jmm got old???


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

3-2 Bradley


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Listening to this commentary it's obvious that Bradley is their man. 
Just call the fight!


----------



## smjm089 (May 17, 2013)

Ha Marquez.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

This is the game play i spoke of. This is beautiful Bradley. 

But Marquez dangerous!. 4-1 Bradley.

Jim Watt Bradley doesn't shoot right hands to often because he doesn't want Marquez reading it.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Halling fuck off man.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Fucking hell JFT. Which one of us need glasses. :lol: We've got some opposite scorecards!


:conf I don't see Bradley dominating like some are.

I gave him the 5th so 3-2 JMM


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

4-1 Bradley. Too fast


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fat Dan scored the last round to Marquez. :rofl


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

3-2 Timmy


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> :conf I don't see Bradley dominating like some are.
> 
> I gave him the 5th so 3-2 JMM


Scorecards are all over the place right now. Will be an interesting decision if it goes that far.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

this commentary :-(


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Even round for me.

5-0-1 Bradley


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Bradley fighting very side on. JMM struggling to hit him clean with the right hand


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

10-9 Marquez.

4-2 JMM. Those opening close four rounds could be key in scoring this


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I've got it even so far


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

3-2-1 Timmy


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

I have Bradley 5-1 up


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bradley one up at half way for me.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

3-3 for me


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

10-10 round I reckon. Not much in it again.

Watt is seriously winding me up. It's really one sided commentary, he's talking bollocks


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

wow our commentary sucks.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

JMM IS FUCKED - Jim has called it. 
JMMcan do no right.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

7-0-1 Bradley.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

10-9 Bradley.

4-3-1 in favour of Marquez I have it atm


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Not scored it but Bradley surely well up, very impressed with him tbf


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> 10-10 round I reckon. Not much in it again.
> 
> Watt is seriously winding me up. It's really one sided commentary, he's talking bollocks


Agreed. This is some of the worst commentary I've heard.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bradley controlling this well. Just needs to keep calm and pick the right times to put emphasis on it.


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

I got it 5-3 Bradley now


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

no doubt tb ahead.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

7-0-2 Bradley.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Clear Marquez round the 9th, terrible commentary throughout that round, terrible


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Interesting reading the scores. Not sure why the love for Tim, he's been negative and largely hitting air.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

10-9 Bradley.

4-4-1 level


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

why the extreme timmy nut hugging?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

7-0-3 Bradley.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

10-9 Bradley, he's now 1 up for me.

Big final two rounds for my scorecard


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

There's very little in this. Frustrating fight to watch. Sky are talking garbage.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Loving this from Timbo. Just wanna little bit more to avoid a scorecard(s) going against you son.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

I've now turned the sound off. I have Bradley up but JMM not the punchbag that these commentators are making him out to be.


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

6-4 Bradley. Closer than the commentators are making it sound.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Interesting reading the scores. Not sure why the love for Tim, he's been negative and largely hitting air.


At least he has managed to hit something then unlike JMM


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

What was that orange stuff Marquez was drinking in the corner?

The bottle memo mixed?


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

10-9 JMM.

5-5-1 level. Big final round coming up!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

interesting..


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

7-1-3 Bradley.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Sky had clearly decided the scores in the opening round


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Wallet said:


> What was that orange stuff Marquez was drinking in the corner?
> 
> The bottle memo mixed?


panama lewis disguised as a Mexican??


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Wallet said:


> What was that orange stuff Marquez was drinking in the corner?
> 
> The bottle memo mixed?


Looks like Panama Lewis shit. jks


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Another Marquez round that, this is close now


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Watt and Halling, please SHUT UP!!!!!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> 7-1-3 Bradley.


I don't often say this, but that is a bizarre score


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

5-5-1 here ...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahahaha TB confident!!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

7-2-3 Bradley.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bradley is a complete cock


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Bradley by 2 for me.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Timbo The Truth Bradley. 

Love that bradders!!.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Marquez nicks it for me. Bradley threw it away in the championship rounds.

Marquez holding his balance at the end could be huge here.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

6-5-1 Marquez


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

116-112 Bradley for me


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Great little burst at the end, I still had the round for Marquez.

It finished 6-5-1 in favour of Juanma. I'd be comfortable with any of the three results though so long as the scorecards reflect how close it was


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

116-113 timmy


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

JFT96 said:


> Great little burst at the end, I still had the round for Marquez.
> 
> It finished 6-5-1 in favour of Juanma. I'd be comfortable with any of the three results though so long as the scorecards reflect how close it was


i have exactly this


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Wouldn't be surprised if it's a split


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I don't often say this, but that is a bizarre score


:lol: Everyone's scores are whack tonight.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

I mean I didnt score it so I cant say too much but just watching it seemed Bradley definitely won


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

TB got it surely...or draw??


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Jesus, are the two whoppers messing? Sky have been horrific tonight- a new low for Watt & Halling

Making out like it would've been a robbery :lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Not a robbery, but Tim has really put me off tonight as a long time fan. Negative, spoiling tactics all the way through.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

that's the best I've seen Bradley. 116-112 on my card. Cannot understand how anyone could have Marquez winning


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Jesus, are the two whoppers messing? Sky have been horrific tonight- a new low for Watt & Halling


Absolutely awful.

In love with Bradley's work from round 1.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I thought Brad did great. Easy.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Beautiful display from Bradley. As ever he gets a little wild but the better man won. A clinic in footwork, feinting and picking his moments. 

Mr Diaz take a bow for that gameplan son. 

I'm well chuffed for Tim and his people he deserved that. The trade off at the end was class.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: fell asleep during the ring walks and just woke up to hear the scores. Good fight?


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

gotta leave top rank to get floyd though timmy.:yep


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I thought Brad did great. Easy.


Felt pretty much the same mate. Some rounds i gave Marquez but Bradley's defence and ring generalship controlled the nip and tuck rounds for me and sometimes you can see when a man looks beaten and Marquez looked just that. Lost the trades and couldn't be effective as usual.

I had Bradley by 4 rounds and he let some go.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Not a robbery, but Tim has really put me off tonight as a long time fan. Negative, spoiling tactics all the way through.





Rambo said:


> i have exactly this





Wallet said:


> Absolutely awful.
> 
> In love with Bradley's work from round 1.


I'm glad to see others have seen it similar to how I did. You'd question your sanity if you didn't know how poor Sky's interpretation of fights often is & has been tonight


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Not a robbery, but Tim has really put me off tonight as a long time fan. Negative, spoiling tactics all the way through.


I Didnt see holding!Bradley was far too elusive and fast,jjm couldnt get his timing going at all.

Theres no school like the old school but timmy was headmaster tonight


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

Tim Bradley has to be one of the most tedious boxers of all time.

No charisma
No power
Negative

Im not staying up to watch him ever again. Truly piss poor spectacle tonight and this guy is only a PPV attraction when his opponent is.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Luf said:


> :lol: fell asleep during the ring walks and just woke up to hear the scores. Good fight?


Yeah, it wasnt quite as action packed as I was expecting but it was real good boxing match, I am pissed tbf but I really liked it


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Luf said:


> Good fight?


bit average.

lot of shoeshining from bradley.

counters a little too infrequent from marquez.

would have had no complaints at any verdict.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

I had it 6-5-1 marquez. Thought the sky commentary was well off. Completely ignored Marquez's work, praised Bradley for taking shots.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ah no Richie, don't let me down


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

It was a decent scrap but Bradley won it. I didn't want him to, but he did. The thing that really sticks in my throat is the disgraceful commentating. Gutteridge and Carpenter would be pulling their hair out. It would be nice to just have some honest commentary without the obvious bias.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Bradley fought smart, but I wasn't that impressed with what he was landing, a lot of posturing and not a lot of substance IMO.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Felt pretty much the same mate. Some rounds i gave Marquez but Bradley's defence and ring generalship controlled the nip and tuck rounds for me and sometimes you can see when a man looks beaten and Marquez looked just that. Lost the trades and couldn't be effective as usual.
> 
> I had Bradley by 4 rounds and he let some go.


For sure. Odd how the scores are scrambled with everyone.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I usually like Woodhall but he's talking shit here


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

I switched channels half way through, Jones Jr was bigging up Bradley solidly from round 2. HBO and Sky were about on par really.
Bradley did put the more effective work in by far, it was just boring.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Zico said:


> Bradley fought smart, but I wasn't that impressed with what he was landing, a lot of posturing and not a lot of substance IMO.


king of the shoeshiners that lad.:yep


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh fuck you Sky. We missed the post fight interviews.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> For sure. Odd how the scores are scrambled with everyone.


Yeah i agree. Glad the right man won tonight.

Sky taking the piss with no interview. I wanna hear the champ talk.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Oh fuck you Sky. We missed the post fight interviews.


JMM saying he won and blaming the judges like the cock he is


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Jun 8, 2013)

I always have a giggle when I watch the boxing with British commentating on sky sports.
At the amount of times they say 'superb'.
With my Aussie accent it sounds like 'soup herb'.
They love that word.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

None of the Sky team have any type of critical thinking skills. They just follow the same narrative that their partner spews and don't analyze the situation themselves. They have no commercial reasons to be so bias towards Bradley. They're just thick. I mean Jim Watt had it 116-113 on his own card yet was speaking as if Bradley had just won every round and KO'd Marquez in the last round with that left hook. Just stop and think about what you're saying for a second you nob


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Oh fuck you Sky. We missed the post fight interviews.


Missed, or not paid for?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Bradley didn't put in a boring performance, so I'm surprised at the criticism he's getting. It was an alright fight. It didn't live up to the hype but it wasn't bad at all.

Personally, I had Bradley winning 7-5. Shocking commentary though.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd love to see Mayweather-Bradley. Only fight with Mayweather that interests me.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Gabe Rosado
Yo Marquez corner just gave him pedialyte!!! That isn't allowed last time I heard....!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

No interviews?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I had Bradley by 1 point btw and was actually impressed with his performance, but he quite clearly didn't do enough in the last quarter of the bout for it to be considered a one sided fight


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Paulie is bang on the money. Sums up my thoughts..


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I actually enjoyed the fight too, it was a good boxing match and Bradleys tactics were spot on really bar the last few rounds


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Paulie looking like he wants to fuck the camera


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Paulie is bang on the money. Sums up my thoughts..


:deal

Thought Bradley was excellent tonight and controlled most of the fight, scratching my head at how anyone could have that fight for JMM but what do I know :lol:


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Gabe Rosado
> Yo Marquez corner just gave him pedialyte!!! That isn't allowed last time I heard....!!


I assumed it was a bottle of piss


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Pedialyte has become a hydration alternative to sports drinks for some athletes. It is also popular with migrant workers near the US-Mexico border to avoid dehydration which is the foremost cause of death in the desert.[2]


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> :deal
> 
> Though Bradley was excellent tonight and controlled most of the fight, scratching my head at how anyone could have that fight for JMM but what do I know :lol:


I agree mate i think way Paulie summed it up basically says for me why Bradley won the fight. Marquez took some rounds no doubt but not enough to win or muster a draw up. He was outboxed and outfought and Bradley showed the skills i've said he's had for years. That was a performance from the old Showtime days.

My boy did it :happy.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> I assumed it was a bottle of piss


:rofl:rofl


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

I thought Bradley won the fight but was not as clear cut as Sky's payroll suggested.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> I agree mate i think way Paulie summed it up basically says for me why Bradley won the fight. Marquez took some rounds no doubt but not enough to win or muster a draw up. He was outboxed and outfought and Bradley showed the skills i've said he's had for years. That was a performance from the old Showtime days.
> 
> My boy did it :happy.


People are calling it boring whereas I thought it was a great display from Bradley he took everything away from JMM, gave him nothing and had him swinging at shadows, I believed if Bradley boxed for 12 rounds he would win but had my doubts about him getting dragged into a tear up but even when he finally did in the last round he was the one that came out on top and nearly had JMM on his arse.

A quality display for my money but horses for course I suppose.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> People are calling it boring whereas I thought it was a great display from Bradley he took everything away from JMM, gave him nothing and had him swinging at shadows, I believed if Bradley boxed for 12 rounds he would win but had my doubts about him getting dragged into a tear up but even when he finally did in the last round he was the one that came out on top and nearly had JMM on his arse.
> 
> A quality display for my money but horses for course I suppose.


You're a fan of the sweet science brother :good. That was a nice chess match and Bradley boxed like a dream.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Didnt score it, but had it roughly 116-112 in my mind. Probably a round off.

Bradley did what he needed to do. Nothing to see here. Always knew he was a very very good fighter. He does what he needs to win. He is the embodiment and epitome of a winner, in every sense. Its in his blood. Is genetics. His DNA. That competitive nature. The will to win is unbelievable. I really believe it will take a decapitation to beat him. He knows how to win rounds and catch the judges eye.

That one score for Marquez was pathetic though and whoever scored that should have toe nails removed as punishment. Punish that motherfucking judge!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Some interesting views here. Don't agree it was anything resembling a masterclass, just a guy boxing tactically who scraped a win by a very small margin. Happy with a score either way, but that was negative fighting by any definition.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> People are calling it boring whereas I thought it was a great display from Bradley he took everything away from JMM, gave him nothing and had him swinging at shadows, I believed if Bradley boxed for 12 rounds he would win but had my doubts about him getting dragged into a tear up but even when he finally did in the last round he was the one that came out on top and nearly had JMM on his arse.
> 
> A quality display for my money but horses for course I suppose.


What like Rigondeaux aswell?

If you cant enjoy that performance, then you shouldnt be watching this sport IMO. YDKSAB.

If you want to see a toe to toe scrap, then get up the town on a Friday night. This is boxing, dont be surprised when someone BOXES. Which is what Bradley did.


----------



## Trotter (Jul 27, 2013)

Commentary was dog shit. Dog shit. Fucking Jin watt as usual making no sense.

He had chosen his narrative from round one and you could hear it in his voice as Bradley lost those late rounds, but he still ends the fight with 'a great performance from start to finish', just nonsensical.

Thought it was a tight fight, because Bradley did very little in the second half of the fight.

He probably nicked it but he's a grim fighter to watch and always has been for me. He could've done a lot more. He's very, very tough though and determined and hard to beat.

Dont like his persona either, just to be a humble guy but acts a bit of a dick now.

Suppose he's going down the 'tune in to watch me lose' route


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Some interesting views here. Don't agree it was anything resembling a masterclass, just a guy boxing tactically who scraped a win by a very small margin. Happy with a score either way, but that was negative fighting by any definition.


I had it 115-113 to Bradley. I think he clearly won his rounds while Marquez nicked most of his and thats why its seemed like a clearer victory to many observers.

I don't think Bradley is as bad to watch as your making out especially in this fight. i really enjoyed it. Bradley & Klitscko are worlds apart for me.

I think any score from 117-111 Bradley to a 115-113 Marquez is plausible. I think some of those that scored it to Marquez were scoring rounds to him in protest against Sky commentary though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2013)

anyone know how HBO scored the fight?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Bradley is a complete cock


somebody is annoyed there fighter didn't win!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> somebody is annoyed there fighter didn't win!


Since I'm a fan of both guys, that wouldn't make sense. His showboating was disrespectful, which was when I made the comment.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Marquez always struggles against negative fighters, because he's pretty flat footed.

Welter for me is a division (or two) too far, lets not forget he was being well and truly lit up by Pacquiao last time, it was only his advanced intelligence and the fact that Manny is always very wary that stopped him getting stopped... then the right hand landed. Boom.

He'll always be able to eat come-forward pressure fighters for breakfast and look brilliant doing it... but against people boxing negatively he's nowhere near as effective.

I wouldn't mind a return, but it's difficult to see where JMM goes other than part V with Manny.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Some interesting views here. Don't agree it was anything resembling a masterclass, just a guy boxing tactically who scraped a win by a very small margin. Happy with a score either way, but that was negative fighting by any definition.


I agree, Bradley did what I expected he would do, he is nothing special and last night he did nothing special, Marquez got old unfortunately.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

jonnyclash1 said:


> I agree, Bradley did what I expected he would do, he is nothing special and last night he did nothing special, Marquez got old unfortunately.


But harsh on Bradley,he finds a way to beat the opponent in front of him and he is putting together a great cv.

He may not be special ability wise but he is very good,he has lightning hand and foot speed and great tactical nous.

He can claim to be to be p4p no 2 after this.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I can't be the only one who hates Bradley? 

Perhaps hate is too strong of a word, but I really, really, really dislike him.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

One to watch said:


> But harsh on Bradley,he finds a way to beat the opponent in front of him and he is putting together a great cv.
> 
> He may not be special ability wise but he is very good,he has lightning hand and foot speed and great tactical nous.
> 
> He can claim to be to be p4p no 2 after this.


I'm not taking anything away from Bradley he did what was required, high tempo, in and out with flurries staying out of range. But this wasn't as magnificent as what some are making out. I think Marquez could have tried to make things happen a bit earlier, it seems like he didn't have the stamina to fight for 3 minutes of every round, on the occasions he caught Bradley he would never follow it up, especially knowing how effective Provodnikov was in Tims last fight. Sad to see one of the greats of this era finally get old but well done Timmy did what he had to do.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> I can't be the only one who hates Bradley?
> 
> Perhaps hate is too strong of a word, but I really, really, really dislike him.


How come? He had pretty much fought everybody, shown massive heart in fights, can box smart or have a tear up. The only person we can accuse him of ducking is Khan, but he chose to fight Pacquiao instead


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> How come? He had pretty much fought everybody, shown massive heart in fights, can box smart or have a tear up. The only person we can accuse him of ducking is Khan, but he chose to fight Pacquiao instead


:deal


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

I quite like Bradley tbh, every question or doubt I had about him, he has answered, can't ask much more than that.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> How come? He had pretty much fought everybody, shown massive heart in fights, can box smart or have a tear up. The only person we can accuse him of ducking is Khan, but he chose to fight Pacquiao instead


I just don't like how he fights for the most part, and his whole demeanour.

However, it doesn't mean I don't respect him for what he has done in the sport.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> How come? He had pretty much fought everybody, shown massive heart in fights, can box smart or have a tear up. The only person we can accuse him of ducking is Khan, but he chose to fight Pacquiao instead


Well said


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

dkos said:


> I just don't like how he fights for the most part, and his whole demeanour.
> 
> However, it doesn't mean I don't respect him for what he has done in the sport.


I wasn't digging at you or anything, just wanted some clarity, whether it be his personality or style :good


----------



## CheckHook (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> But harsh on Bradley,he finds a way to beat the opponent in front of him and he is putting together a great cv.
> 
> He may not be special ability wise but he is very good,he has lightning hand and foot speed and great tactical nous.
> *
> He can claim to be to be p4p no 2 after this*.


I don't think he can, no matter what his record says, he was soundly beaten by Pacquiao and it wasn't even close.


----------



## CheckHook (Jun 6, 2013)

- DC - said:


> Didnt score it, but had it roughly 116-112 in my mind. Probably a round off.
> 
> Bradley did what he needed to do. Nothing to see here. Always knew he was a very very good fighter. He does what he needs to win. He is the embodiment and epitome of a winner, in every sense. Its in his blood. Is genetics. His DNA. That competitive nature. The will to win is unbelievable.* I really believe it will take a decapitation to beat him*. He knows how to win rounds and catch the judges eye.
> 
> That one score for Marquez was pathetic though and whoever scored that should have toe nails removed as punishment. Punish that motherfucking judge!


Pac schooled him


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> anyone know how HBO scored the fight?


HL had it 117-111


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

Good fight,bradley won comfortably in my mind.
I didn't think bradley was being negative at all,he let go plenty of punches go,scored with shots,stood toe to toe,didn't run away with his back turned and didn't duck and lick the floor.
All in all a entertaining fight


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

115-112 Bradley. I'd like to see Marquez retire.


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

dkos said:


> I just don't like how he fights for the most part, and his whole demeanour.
> 
> However, it doesn't mean I don't respect him for what he has done in the sport.


I don't like him as a personality but admire him as a fighter. What really bugs me about him is his refusal
to admit he was schooled by Pac. It was a brave performance but he lost by some distance.
As for last nights win against Marquez I thought his tactics were spot on but his understandable 
lack of aggression made it close and not a masterclass schooling.

Also, the British commentary was pretty poor last night, they hardly acknowledged anything Marquez 
landed and were all over Bradleys nuts.


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

Compubox stats from last night - 

Bradley landed 168 of 562 (30%) punches and Marquez 153 of 455 (34%). 

Marquez landed 115 of 224 power punches, Bradley 86 of 186.

Bradley out jabbed him 82 to 38


Make of this what you will


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

mjhealy said:


> Compubox stats from last night -
> 
> Bradley landed 168 of 562 (30%) punches and Marquez 153 of 455 (34%).
> 
> ...


Nice one,interesting reading.


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

dkos said:


> I can't be the only one who hates Bradley?
> 
> Perhaps hate is too strong of a word, but I really, really, really dislike him.


I have no fondness for him whatsoever. Granted he seems like a decent human being but as an entertainer he is terrible.

At least Mayweather flares in up with some trash talking. Bradley seemed to leav his for immediately after th fight where he stood there shouting 'I schooled him' to himself.

He literally he no charisma,no power and in my opinion a boring style.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Just saw Vasyl Lomanchenko for the 1st time,this guy has it all a incredible fighter or have hbo brainwashed me? No this bloke was real good,speed,power,footwork,5 punch combinations brilliant.

Well done tim bradley he beat a man most probably full of Peds now deserves a rematch with pacman


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Jdempsey85 said:


> Just saw Vasyl Lomanchenko for the 1st time,this guy has it all a incredible fighter or have hbo brainwashed me? No this bloke was real good,speed,power,footwork,5 punch combinations brilliant.
> 
> Well done tim bradley he beat a man most probably full of Peds now deserves a rematch with pacman


He is superb, fantastic fighter.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Well chuffed for Bradley. Boxed beautifully from my POV. Did everything i hoped he would and his chameleon like style was back in full effect. He trades like a mad man :lol:. My boy did great and i enjoyed the fight it had moments of real excitement whilst being a chess match. My type of fight because next week i can sit back and watch two savages go at it. 

That's why i love this sport.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

dkos said:


> I just don't like how he fights for the most part, and his whole demeanour.
> 
> However, it doesn't mean I don't respect him for what he has done in the sport.


He's been a fighter I've followed and championed over the last five years, but I've gone off him as a person. He used to be humble and a very honest, thoughtful antidote to most fighters at the top of the sport. But since the Pac fight, he's become pretty obnoxious and last night, his showboating made him appear a right dick.

I don't agree with anyone who feels it was a complete handling of JMM, it just wasn't. It was a tight, competitive fight with one guy shoeshining and not getting involved, and another guy who was trying to land solid punches, but struggling to do so consistently. Bradley had the absolute right tactics, but he edged the fight - it could have gone 7-5 either way.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 1 : Marquez 10-9
Round 2: Bradley 10-9
Round 3: Draw 10-10
Round 4: Draw 10-10
Round 5: Bradley 10-9
Round 6: Bradley 10-9
Round 7: Bradley 10-9
Round 8: Bradley 10-9
Round 9: Marquez 10-9
Round 10: Bradley 10-9
Round 11: Marquez 10-9
Round 12: Marquez 10-9

116-114 Bradley

I had 3 and 4 too close to judge. Alot of rounds were very close with little seperating either, but Marquez done very little in the fight until late on and I can see no way Marquez wins the fight, that judge that had 115-113, don't know what he seen.

I like both fighters , so I'm neutral. Really Marquez winning that fight in any way would have been a robbery.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Round 1 : Marquez 10-9
> Round 2: Bradley 10-9
> Round 3: Draw 10-10
> Round 4: Draw 10-10
> ...


If you have four rounds to Marquez and have two drawn rounds, then it's completely feasible that Marquez could have shaded those rounds for a draw. All you need then is a swing round (of which there were a few) and Marquez is 7-5 up. It's a completely logical score. I thought a draw was more than fair too.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Looking back I probably agree but they were rounds I gave a draw where neither fighter imo, done anything to win, especially Marquez.
It was a very close and hard to score fight, but I still think Bradley was a clear winner if that makes any sense.
I couldnt argue if someone gave Bradley another 2 even 3 rounds on my card.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Not watched the fight yet, but I'm confused by some of the comments. People say the fight was close, but are saying Marquez is finished and should retire?

If a 40 year old fighting at an unnatural weight has a close fight with a champion 10 years younger than them, then there's no shame in that. Or have I missed something?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> Not watched the fight yet, but I'm confused by some of the comments. People say the fight was close, but are saying Marquez is finished and should retire?
> 
> If a 40 year old fighting at an unnatural weight has a close fight with a champion 10 years younger than them, then there's no shame in that. Or have I missed something?


Marquez growing old overnight is what some are saying but I think that's bollocks.

As with Marquez's other recent legit losses to mayweather and John,it was speed and movement that did for him.he looked fit,strong and up for it as usual,I just think Bradley used the right tactics and worked off the jab and out of range to frustrate Marquez and his natural counter punching game.

In my opinion Bradley deserved it but Marquez was a threat all night so why should he retire if he doesn't want to.


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Jdempsey85 said:


> Just saw Vasyl Lomanchenko for the 1st time,this guy has it all a incredible fighter or have hbo brainwashed me? No this bloke was real good,speed,power,footwork,5 punch combinations brilliant.


You haven't been brainwashed, he's fucking excellent. Wonderful footwork and upper body movement.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2013)

1. 9-10 Marquez
2. 19-19 Bradley
3. 28-29 Marquez
4. 38-38 Bradley
5. 48-47 Bradley
6. 58-56 Bradley
7. 68-65 Bradley
8. 78-74 Bradley
9. 87-84 Marquez
10. 97-93 Bradley
11. 106-103 Marquez
12. 115-113 Marquez
Total 115-113 Bradley


----------



## Trotter (Jul 27, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> He's been a fighter I've followed and championed over the last five years, but I've gone off him as a person. He used to be humble and a very honest, thoughtful antidote to most fighters at the top of the sport. But since the Pac fight, he's become pretty obnoxious and last night, his showboating made him appear a right dick.
> 
> I don't agree with anyone who feels it was a complete handling of JMM, it just wasn't. It was a tight, competitive fight with one guy shoeshining and not getting involved, and another guy who was trying to land solid punches, but struggling to do so consistently. Bradley had the absolute right tactics, but he edged the fight - it could have gone 7-5 either way.


Yeah the new arrogant shtick doesn't suit him, especially when his style isn't really fan friendly.

No need for it, he didnt act like it earlier in his career, so no idea where it has come from.

Considering he fought negatively against a 40 year old guy a couple of weights higher than his best, I dunno, his antics didn't sit right.


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Trotter said:


> Yeah the new arrogant shtick doesn't suit him, especially when his style isn't really fan friendly.
> 
> No need for it, he didnt act like it earlier in his career, so no idea where it has come from.
> 
> Considering he fought negatively against a 40 year old guy a couple of weights higher than his best, I dunno, his antics didn't sit right.


Maybe he got pissed off with the fan reaction after the Pac robbery? It was pretty vitriolic.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I dont believe Bradley fought negatively, he just coasted because it was so easy. 
It seems he will never convince the haters, but typically many cannot admit they were wrong on any subject.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Bradley tactics were surely based on movement because Marquez can be out thought and avoiding the kind of firefight he had with provodnikov.

He wasn't negative,he was smart.

If he had gone looking to engage all the time people would of said he was stupid and playing into Marquez's hands.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I thought the fight was entertaining enough certainly compared to recent mega fights with Clinchko and Floyd which were dreadful.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

The Chameleon :happy. Big up Joel Diaz for the tactics. Brilliant gameplan! (partly because i thought it to :rofl). Bradley gave us a war earlier this year then served up a footwork,feinting and ring generalship education for young fighters to enjoy.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> The Chameleon :happy. Big up Joel Diaz for the tactics. Brilliant gameplan! (partly because i thought it to :rofl). Bradley gave us a war earlier this year then served up a footwork,feinting and ring generalship education for young fighters to enjoy.


Exactly he wasn't going to engage in another war,so his tactics were perfect.

Jab and move to frustrate Marquez,when able he got in range and fired off rapid fire shots that were eye catching and frustrating for Marquez.he stayed out of range a lot of the time using his excellent speed of hand and foot to outfox Marquez.in turn Marquez was unable to counter Bradley and was forced to go about a fight that doesn't suit him.

Bradley has had a great year.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Exactly he wasn't going to engage in another war,so his tactics were perfect.
> 
> Jab and move to frustrate Marquez,when able he got in range and fired off rapid fire shots that were eye catching and frustrating for Marquez.he stayed out of range a lot of the time using his excellent speed of hand and foot to outfox Marquez.in turn Marquez was unable to counter Bradley and was forced to go about a fight that doesn't suit him.
> 
> Bradley has had a great year.


:good. I mean if Provodnikov beats Mile High next week then Bradley has a great chance to lay claim to fighter of the year although doubt he will get it with Mayweather's wins and Danny Garcia's as well. But it would give his argument even more umph!.

I hope Mile High wins mind you. Provodnikov seems a top guy as well but i like Mike and TBH that fight will be the slugfest people wanted last night.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :good. I mean if Provodnikov beats Mile High next week then Bradley has a great chance to lay claim to fighter of the year although doubt he will get it with Mayweather's wins and Danny Garcia's as well. But it would give his argument even more umph!.
> 
> I hope Mile High wins mind you. Provodnikov seems a top guy as well but i like Mike and TBH that fight will be the slugfest people wanted last night.


I thought the same thing,Bradley can lay claim to being one of the fighters of the year but Danny Garcia and mayweather will most likely be the frontrunners.

I like Alvarado but will be supporting provodnikov.it annoys me every time I hear that Bradley went life and death with an unknown.anybody who follows boxing will have known about provodnikov and how hard he hit,he was trained by Freddie roach and had been on ESPN a few times as he was a crowd pleaser.bradley was the favourite of course but it was a high risk fight.

I have to admit to having a liking for hard hitting Russians of late.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

I had it 115-113 for Bradley. It was tight for the first 4, then Bradley shut him down for the middle 4 but Marquez came back into it at the end. There were some rounds for the taking but JMM let them slip, Nacho didn't help by telling him he was ahead halfway through.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> I thought the same thing,Bradley can lay claim to being one of the fighters of the year but Danny Garcia and mayweather will most likely be the frontrunners.
> 
> I like Alvarado but will be supporting provodnikov.it annoys me every time I hear that Bradley went life and death with an unknown.anybody who follows boxing will have known about provodnikov and how hard he hit,he was trained by Freddie roach and had been on ESPN a few times as he was a crowd pleaser.bradley was the favourite of course but it was a high risk fight.
> 
> I have to admit to having a liking for hard hitting Russians of late.


:good Good point he was no unknown. He made me laugh when Bradley fell all around ring he looked at Roach with a big smile like ''wow look coach we're gonna win''. He's a class act the way he accepted losing to Bradley after rewatching the fight. Hope Marquez can do the same..

I like Mike Alvarado. Like his style and attitude. But if Ruslan won i'd harbor no dislike i'd be happy for the guy. He's one of the last few thousand of his race supposedly so ethnic pride is massive for him.


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> Not watched the fight yet, but I'm confused by some of the comments. People say the fight was close, but are saying Marquez is finished and should retire?
> 
> If a 40 year old fighting at an unnatural weight has a close fight with a champion 10 years younger than them, then there's no shame in that. Or have I missed something?


Mick, my good mate, take it from me......Bradley won that fight.


----------

